# Potty Mill Engine



## Picko (Nov 7, 2017)

I have have just completed my first build and it runs. I'm very new to working with metal and at times thought I had bitten off more than I could chew but got there in the end. I made a few changes along the way mainly to utilise material that I had on hand. I'll try to load a movie also.


----------



## Picko (Nov 7, 2017)

OK so I can't upload a movie that I took with my ipad so I'll have to try the one I did with my camera. It's fairly crappy and has no sound unfortunately - and the sound is the best part. And again I get "Invalid File" - sorry, you will just have to take my word that it runs. If you saw the smile on my face you would know it does.


----------



## jayville (Nov 7, 2017)

Very nice,great work......clem


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 7, 2017)

Picko said:


> And again I get "Invalid File" - sorry, you will just have to take my word that it runs.


 
Rather than trying to upload a video direct to the site, upload it to YouTube then post the link in your thread and the video will show up.

Engine looks great btw :thumbup:.


----------



## Rickl (Nov 8, 2017)

Looks really nice.

Rick
Sth Australia


----------



## ShopShoe (Nov 8, 2017)

Pick,

That's a very nice build. Nice, clean lines and contrasts between the different metals and the wooden base.

I hope to see a video.

Do you have another project in the works?

--ShopShoe


----------



## Picko (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks SS. No, I haven't decided what's next, other than finish the disc sander that I started last year.


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 8, 2017)

Very nice engine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Picko (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks Herbie. Your avatar looks very much like a Potty too - is it?
Cheers John


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi Picko. I too noticed the similarity in our engines. I built mine from a site called " steam engines.org". The plans did not have a name and the site disappeared many years ago.


----------



## sobend1964 (Nov 11, 2017)

Nicely done. Great first job. The first one is great satisfaction


----------



## rlukens (Nov 13, 2017)

Very nice. I too like the contrast in materials. Nice neat design.


----------



## minh-thanh (Nov 19, 2017)

Very nice !! :thumbup:


----------



## mirek111 (Nov 19, 2017)

Nice job !


----------



## dalem9 (Nov 20, 2017)

Nice work !


----------

